# irs form 3520



## Jibbarra (Oct 14, 2010)

I just recently run across a website about having a fideicomiso and the need to file a form 3520 with the IRS every year. This will be my 4th year coming up that I have possessed a fideicomiso. Can anybody give me any info. on this? Is it necessary? (There is no income from the property)
Thank you


----------

